# e36 M3 option packages



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Can someone tell me what the options were for the e36 M3? Was the OBC a stand alone option, or did it come in conjunction with other items? Also, what wheels were available for 98, 99? Was there a sport or premium package? Anything else I should know?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Check out the E36 M3 FAQ here- http://www.eurospeed.org/e36m3faq.pdf

It answers A LOT of possible questions. If you still have any after reading it, please post and a number of us E36 M3ers will do our best to answer.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> *Can someone tell me what the options were for the e36 M3? Was the OBC a stand alone option, or did it come in conjunction with other items? Also, what wheels were available for 98, 99? Was there a sport or premium package? Anything else I should know? *


I'll concentrate on the 1998-99 cars, since your wheel question indicates you may be most intereted in a late car.

For US-market 1998-99 cars, there were no packages; all options were a la carte: Power sunroof, cruise control, OBC, power front seats, heated front seats, Harman-Kardon audio system with CD changer in trunk, rear spoiler and M-Contour wheels.

Three wheel choices: the standard M double-spoke (BMW style 39M), the M-Contour (BMW style 23M) and the forged M double-spoke (BMW style 24M; the one that came on the '95 lightweights.) The M-Contour was a no-cost option (and a carryover from the '95-'97 lux pkg) and the forged M double-spoke was a pricey option. Wheel & tire sizes were the same for all wheel styles.

Edit: One more option, for the sedan (available first half of '98 only) and the cabrio only: 5-sp automatic transmission.


----------

